# Marrow of Modern Divinity By Edward Fisher, Thomas



## InwooJLee (Feb 14, 2007)

My friend Peter found this in PDF. Has this been posted in the past on the pb? I remember seeing something like it here, but just in case it has not, here it is here


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 15, 2007)

Great book!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if the pdf version has been posted before, but the html version has. It's a good link to add to the links manager: http://www.mountzion.org/text/marrow/marrow.html


----------

